# Is there a way to have multiple different audio tracks?



## TheNamesMoose (Jun 1, 2020)

So first off, I just want to say thank you to everyone who helped me with my last problem. In the end, it turns out I was doing it right (tho I did manage to increase my quality) but it was the games fault, not obs. Well now I have a new question. I want to create 3 different audio tracks for when I record. One for my microphone, one for discord audio, and one for game volume. Is such a thing possible? and how do I achieve this? thanks in advance!


----------



## FabioCarpi (Jun 1, 2020)

simple.
advanced audio properties and check the box for the tracks you want to record


----------



## TheNamesMoose (Jun 2, 2020)

FabioCarpi said:


> simple.
> advanced audio properties and check the box for the tracks you want to record


I did this already but only saw the option for desktop audio. I need to separate my audio into 3 tracks. Is there way to get obs to recognize individual audio sources?


----------



## koala (Jun 2, 2020)

There are several guides that explain how to extract desired sources from the mix of general desktop audio and split them into several tracks. You need to "split" audio - that's the term used in the linked guides.

Often it works like this: you install a virtual audio device and configure the app you want to record to output its sound not to the default device but to that virtual audio device. In OBS, you record that virtual audio device. These guides all deal with separating audio with different focus:






						Wiki - Windows 10 App Volume Device Preferences | OBS
					

*** - **[The basics](#the-basics)** - [The new capabilities](#the-new-capabilities) - [Usage](#usage) - **[FAQ](#faq)** - [Why this is useful](#why-this-is-useful) - [Do I still …




					obsproject.com
				








						[Windows 10] Seperate audios and distribute to 3 tracks: to hear, to stream and to record
					

Important: this guide only works on Windows 10. No idea if it could work on Windows 8 since I've never used Windows 8 or 8.1. But I'm sure Windows 7 and below can't. Important: make sure you know basically how to configure Windows 10 (especially...




					obsproject.com
				








						How to split, exclude, seperate Audio sources off your stream or recording
					

Its fortunately quite easy to exclude an Audio source from your stream or recording. But there are a few things we cannot do. So let us take a look at the different sources we may have available:  Good  Voice-Communication (Teamspeak, Skype...




					obsproject.com
				








						OBS-Studio: High quality recording and multiple Audio Tracks
					

In OBS-Studio you can very easily configure everything for "High Quality" recordings as well as multiple Audio Tracks. We simply need to go into the "Output" settings of OBS.  Simple High Quality Settings If you do not plan on streaming and do...




					obsproject.com
				








						Voicemeeter Banana - Audio Management for 1 and 2 PC Streaming Setups
					

With the Software Voicemeeter Banana by the guys from VB-Audio Software you can manage several Audio In and Outputs to give you the options to decide which sound should go onto your stream or recording and which goes to your speakers, headset or...




					obsproject.com
				








						Easiest way to exclude voice chat. (No third part programs)
					

This is probably the easiest way to exclude voice chat off your streams. No third part programs needed. Just your motherboard's sound card.  Requirements: Free 3.5mm output. (Speakers). (You must have eg. wireless headset)  1) Go to your sound...




					obsproject.com
				








						Exclude multiple application's audio from OBS
					

I wanted to provide a little guide on how one can exclude the audio of applications from OBS or any kind of streaming software while you yourself can still hear it, eg. when you want to stream a game and want the stream to hear the game-sounds...




					obsproject.com


----------



## FabioCarpi (Jun 2, 2020)

TheNamesMoose said:


> I did this already but only saw the option for desktop audio. I need to separate my audio into 3 tracks. Is there way to get obs to recognize individual audio sources?


yes
for each source, you check a track


----------

